# Fragrent Honeysuckle Bushes - $15 (Walton, KY)



## Urbicide (May 23, 2008)

Saw this ad on Craig's List Cincinnati. LMAO!




Fragrent Honeysuckle Bushes - $15 (Walton, KY)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-05-23, 8:06PM EDT


I currently have a number of well established 4-5' Honeysuckle Bushes that are in need of a new home as I am re-doing my landscaping. They are exceptional natural screen blockers and can be used in a variety of ways in any landscape. Feathery White blooms present themselves in Spring, June and July. Each bush is available for $15.00. 




Location: Walton, KY 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 692737662


----------



## secureland (Jun 17, 2008)

Please let this collection of Honeysuckle still be available. My 10,000 plant honeysuckle collection desperately needs expansion.  

That is funny, lol


----------



## serial killer (Jun 18, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_86JyE5ldFY


----------



## JeffL (Jul 4, 2008)

Plant Honeysuckle? Whats next? Planting Bittersweet? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 7, 2008)

secureland said:


> Please let this collection of Honeysuckle still be available. My 10,000 plant honeysuckle collection desperately needs expansion.
> 
> That is funny, lol


By gum, I am rich beyond belief. Just let me get busy.


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 7, 2008)

Texas Traveler said:


> By gum, I am rich beyond belief. Just let me get busy.



LOL! Now if we could only get the "oil speculators" to invest.....How much is a used tree spade anyway?



Anyone interested in some garlic mustard? I have some of the finest seed available. 10 seeds for $1, 1000 seeds for $2. Grow your own and save big!


----------



## JeffL (Jul 7, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> LOL! Now if we could only get the "oil speculators" to invest.....How much is a used tree spade anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in some garlic mustard? I have some of the finest seed available. 10 seeds for $1, 1000 seeds for $2. Grow your own and save big!



Ugh, garlic mustard.


----------



## Sawin (Jul 8, 2008)

I planted some Honeysuckle around the yard 25-30 years ago. Have both white and Red/Pink.

I live in the middle of Maine, and these blasted bushes have become downright invasive. I've had a war going on with them for many years now. They try to take over anywhere there is a spot of sun. Even in middle of woods. I have found a lot of them growing in the woods, quite far from my home.

Is this a problem in other parts of the country? Just curious.


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 8, 2008)

Sawin said:


> Is this a problem in other parts of the country? Just curious.



Yes. It is a huge problem. Nothing grows under honeysuckles. They are the first to leaf out in the spring and the last thing in the woods to lose their leaves in the fall. Their is no regeneration of a forest that is full of honeysuckle. Eventually, all you will have is honeysuckle. Deer won't even eat it or rub on it. It is tough to eradicate, but it is well worth the effort. If you cut them down you must paint or squirt the stump with a strong glyphosphate solution preferably within 5 minutes of cutting. They will re sprout if you don't. 

Here is a link to a slew of links dealing with invasives. There are a lot more than only honeysuckle. Good luck to you. Spread the word, not the invasives. 

http://www.oipc.info/national.html


----------



## marcos (Jul 8, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> Yes. It is a huge problem. Nothing grows under honeysuckles. They are the first to leaf out in the spring and the last thing in the woods to lose their leaves in the fall. Their is no regeneration of a forest that is full of honeysuckle. Eventually, all you will have is honeysuckle. Deer won't even eat it or rub on it. It is tough to eradicate, but it is well worth the effort. If you cut them down you must paint or squirt the stump with a strong glyphosphate solution preferably within 5 minutes of cutting. They will re sprout if you don't.
> 
> Here is a link to a slew of links dealing with invasives. There are a lot more than only honeysuckle. Good luck to you. Spread the word, not the invasives.
> 
> http://www.oipc.info/national.html



It's a crying shame many folks have apparently stereotyped *all* woody honeysuckle as being foreign & invasive !

This is simply untrue.

Cox Arboretum & Gardens Metropark near the Dayton Mall area has a beautiful collection of them, around one of their lakes toward the back of their property.

http://www.coxarboretum.org/


----------



## secureland (Jul 8, 2008)

marcos said:


> It's a crying shame many folks have apparently stereotyped *all* woody honeysuckle as being foreign & invasive !
> 
> This is simply untrue.
> 
> ...




No Doubt, lonicera Tatarica has it's beauty. They look beautiful pouring into a lawn as a transition into a woodland, or just as lone shrub.

Their ambitious expansion is what turns people off. I have them around the edge of my lawn, but it doesn't stop there. I've been clearing it this year, because honeysuckle as well as multi-flora rose can make the woods impassable. 

Rmoving it can actually be done with an ax to stirke into the soil around the large stumps, this cuts the larger roots and it can then e pulled out or pryed out with a pick.
The smaller ones can be pulled out by hand.

If they are rhizomous then this might not do the trick competely. I'm not sure if they are. If so then leaving any amount of root in the grouind may allow regeneration. If simply cut off at the stump they produce numerous shoots.


----------

